# Difference between Dual & Single bevel Compound Miter saw



## AxeMan111 (May 9, 2008)

I planning to get my first miter saw. I would like to get anybodies opinion on type of brands and blade diameter. I'm not planning on using it a lot at the beginning but don't mind paying at least $400 for a good one. I be doing some baseboards and crown molding. I also have a question regarding the difference between a Double-Bevel Compound and a single bevel compound. What can I do with a dual bevel compound that I can't do with a single bevel compound? I appreciate all your input and opinions. Thanks.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

There are several reviews posted here about miter saws. You may want to look at them.

At $400 you will get a good miter saw and, if you don't mind spending a little more, you can get into the range of a sliding miter saw. At this price you are going to be getting a dual bevel saw. Single bevel saws are much less expensive. I have a single bevel Craftsman that I bought years ago for $190 (I believe). It will only do bevel cuts from the left whereas a dual beveling saw will cut on both the left and right. It is a more versatile tool. To be honest with you the Craftsman saw really sees very little use. I use only if I need to make a quick 90 and don't want to roll out my slider, which is mounted to a mobile bench.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

Scott hit it right on the head. As far as recomendations? I strongly endorse the Bosch 10 and 12" Sliders. I've owned no less than 4 different brands, and my current Bosch is my hands-down favorite. My second choice would be the Makita LS1013. None of the bells and whistles that the Bosch has, but a very solid, accurate and repeatable saw.

Cheers,

Ryan Shervill


----------

